# Solved: Windows 10 ISO



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Now that windows 10 will be coming out sometime today or later on, is there a site where we can download the ISO for Windows 10 or is it has to be thru microsoft updates. I have 3 computers with legal Windows 7 OS but I have not gotten any Windows 10 icons on them. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

texasbullet said:


> Now that windows 10 will be coming out sometime today or later on


It will not be released until JULY 29th!
It will all be done using Windows update.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The only Windows 10 ISO files available right now is for the insider preview version.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-iso

As Dave already said, the initial Windows 10 non-preview release will be on July 29th.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

if you don't have the windows notification, then most likely you do not have the right updated installed. go to http://techdows.com/2015/06/how-to-enable-get-windows-10-app-icon-windows-7-or-8-1-taskbar.html and scroll down to method III. Download the batch file, it will check to see if you have the proper updates needed installed. if you don't you will have to go to windows updates in your control panel, click on optional updates and find the ones you need and install. I used that batch file suggested and it is safe.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

My computer has the Microsoft updates on and all updates are installed. Maybe next month I might get the notification.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

texasbullet said:


> My computer has the Microsoft updates on and all updates are installed. Maybe next month I might get the notification.


If you run that link I gave you and select (I believe) 2, it will place the notification on your computer


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I will do it later on today. I am not at my house right now.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

The good news is that I installed the updates on my laptop and now I got the icon. For my desktop I think that I won't be getting the icon because it is a 7 yr old computer (Dell XPS600). I was able to install the Windows 10 beta on my desktop and it worked pretty good but was unable to make furher tests on it. On my wifes laptop I will be making the updates sometime this month to see if I am lucky with it too. For the mean time I will mark this issue as solved and thanks for everyone who helped me with this problem.


----------



## dgwebster (Nov 22, 2014)

FYI pay very close attention to the license agreement on what control & information you are to give to MS in return for Windows 10.

I'm an MSDN subscriber and got access to 10 last year and ran it in a virtual machine for a while.

I really liked it, way better than windows 8/8.1 (I currently remove that and replace with Windows 7) but having read through the EULA I will be sticking with Windows 7 for now. If I can get the corporate edition of Windows 10 I may change my mind as information collection on corporate editions is often much more restricted.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

There have been quite a number of improved builds since the last one available on MSDN (build 9879) If you liked the build you downloaded, you will be delighted with subsequent builds.
What particular part of the EULA made you apprehensive?


----------

